# Sense trellat



## betulina

De res, Lourpv! Per això hi som! 



Lourpv said:


> Per no practicar la meua llegua escrita, de vegades em sorgixen estos dubtes *sense trellat*.



Per cert, no havia sentit mai aquesta expressió! Vol dir "sense cap raó" o una cosa així?


----------



## Lourpv

sense trellat = sin sentido, absurdo.

A voltes diguem "sense trellat ni forrellat". 

Una persona pot ser "destrellatada". Diguem: "Xe! quina dona més _destrellatà'_. Has sentit el _qu'ha_ dit (o vist el _qu'ha_ fet), no deu estar molt bé del cap".

I quan algú en una conversa diu coses que et pareixen absurdes li dius: Vinga! No digues destrellats!"

destrellats = sinsentidos <--(cosas sin sentido), nonsense.


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies a tu, ara, Lourpv!  

Per "destrellat" crec que jo em limito a les "ximpleries", "bestieses"...

Però per una persona "destrellatada", ara no m'acaba de sortir... potser diria que aquesta dona està sonada... mmm, no ho sé...

Gràcies!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I també "sense cap ni peus" per a les coses i, com tu, Betu, "sonada" per a persones. O "tocada de l'ala".


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I també "*sense cap ni peus*" per a les coses i, com tu, Betu, "sonada" per a persones. O "tocada de l'ala".



Bona, TPS! Merci!


----------



## ampurdan

Suposo que si els "principatins" haguessim llegit "entrellat" ho haguessim identificat més ràpidament. També tenim: "desentrellar".


----------



## Dixie!

ampurdan said:


> Suposo que si els "principatins" haguessim llegit "entrellat" ho haguessim identificat més ràpidament. També tenim: "desentrellar".



Doncs jo conec més l'expressió "sense trellat", o "tenir poc trellat" que els mots que tu cites, Ampurdan.


----------



## Cecilio

A València se sent molt sovint "No digues trellats!" en comptes de "No digues destrellats!", que seria la frase lògica.

Les paraules "trellat", "desfici" i "desficaci" (totes elles amb els seus derivats) són típicament valencianes. No resulta fàcil per a algú de fora de València arribar a entendre els seus matisos i usos. Exemples:

- "Això és un poc trellat".

- "Estic molt desficiós".

- "No faces desficacis!"


----------



## Dixie!

Cecilio said:


> Les paraules "trellat", "desfici" i "desficaci" (totes elles amb els seus derivats) són típicament valencianes. No resulta fàcil per a algú de fora de València arribar a entendre els seus matisos i usos. Exemples:
> 
> - "Això és un poc trellat".
> 
> - "Estic molt desficiós".
> 
> - "No faces desficacis!"



Jo no sóc de València, i sí que conec les dos primeres. _Desficaci_ no l'havia sentit mai


----------



## Cecilio

Dixie! said:


> Jo no sóc de València, i sí que conec les dos primeres. _Desficaci_ no l'havia sentit mai



Un "desficaci" és una cosa que és exagerada, que no té ni cap ni peus. Existeix un derivat "desficaciat" per referir-se a persones que tendeixen a fer desficacis. Se li sembla en significat a "destrellatat", en el sentit de ser una persona que fa coses absurdes.


----------



## ampurdan

Dixie! said:


> Doncs jo conec més l'expressió "sense trellat", o "tenir poc trellat" que els mots que tu cites, Ampurdan.


 
Vaja, potser en comptes de "principatins", hagués hagut de dir "orientals" o "orientalòfons", no sé què seria més adequat.


----------



## brau

Jo "desficaci" no ho havia sentit mai, la veritat. La resta les dic unes 30 vegades per dia.


----------

